# 1984 300ZX Questions



## Hawker (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey guys,

I hail from way over in australia, looking at buying my first car, and I've come across an 1984 300ZX, I've got a mate that is a mechanic and said that engine parts are expensive but other than that they are good cars.

its done probably about 150k miles (212 000 km), he is asking $4300AUD which I think it is pretty good for that sort of car, no major problems, the owner drives it daily, but is there anything I should be looking for when I go to inspect? he says the indicator doesn't auto cancel which is an easy fix, but anything else I should look for?

thanx


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I haven't really had any huge problems with my brother's '85, a few things i can think to look for a discount on are under-carriage damage from previous drivers bottoming out, rear CV boots, power antenna usually doesn't work, sloppy shifter due to worn linkage, rust, leaky t-tops, worn out hood and hatch struts, I think that's good to start out with. How much is that in USD? Got any pics?

Here's some pics of my progress since August.
http://community.webshots.com/user/minutericesentra


----------



## Hawker (Jan 28, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> I haven't really had any huge problems with my brother's '85, a few things i can think to look for a discount on are under-carriage damage from previous drivers bottoming out, rear CV boots, power antenna usually doesn't work, sloppy shifter due to worn linkage, rust, leaky t-tops, worn out hood and hatch struts, I think that's good to start out with. How much is that in USD? Got any pics?
> 
> Here's some pics of my progress since August.
> http://community.webshots.com/user/minutericesentra



G'day

thanx for the quick reply
this is the car here Nissan 300ZX For Sale 

$4300AUD is around $3,318.33 USD

So far he has said there is a small rust hole in the rear bump but thats about it. On another note, do you know what size speaker holes are in the front and rear? 4s or 6s?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

You should be able to get 6-1/2" speakers front and back, that's what I'm gonna do. I don't know what would be a fair price, we paid $800 for ours but it has 275,??? miles on it and the engine is due for a rebuid.


----------



## Hawker (Jan 28, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> You should be able to get 6-1/2" speakers front and back, that's what I'm gonna do. I don't know what would be a fair price, we paid $800 for ours but it has 275,??? miles on it and the engine is due for a rebuid.


thanks, there is a mechanics report being done for it today, so I'll see what the cars needs, I've also got my eye on another one. As for the speakers, is it possible to get 6x9 speakers into the rear?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

it looks like 6x9's would fit in the back but I'd have to measure tomorrow to be sure, but i'm gonna put either a 10 or a 12 in the back for some bass.


----------



## Z-master (Feb 21, 2004)

*Things I found with mine*

As far as the price is concerned, thats about the right price to expect for your '84. I paid about the same for my '86. Problem wise, electronics are a big thing to check into. All the wiring in connection with the digital dash (if you have one) and other electronics including stereo set-ups and such are notorious for being faulty. This may be something that might need to be replaced soon after your purchase. The antenna is one major key to the stereo that never seems to work on that generation of 300's. One thing I came across that you might not find from other users, but I discovered...check the hood-prop shocks. They were very cheaply made, and fell apart very easily. I have heard this same problem from many other users. If those shocks go out after purchase, you may find yourself needing to buy a new hood because without those, the hood is very viable to come up while driving. This happened to me. Trust me...its much easier to spend $30 (u.s.) on new hood props than several hundreds of dollars on a new hood...not to mention the shipping on such an item and all. Just a word of advice, because I had some problems with that.

Other than these mentions, enjoy the car, chicks dig the t-tops, Rock on....Z's forever.

Z-master





Hawker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hail from way over in australia, looking at buying my first car, and I've come across an 1984 300ZX, I've got a mate that is a mechanic and said that engine parts are expensive but other than that they are good cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero3SpecV (May 24, 2003)

I found a 84 (3.0 V6) 195K miles for $1600. no rust or dents, only thing I actually see physicallyt wrong with it is the armrest and front bumper have a few scrapes on it....


----------

